# Corsair 24 Mk II as a first boat?



## trevorN (Jul 22, 2012)

I am pretty new to sailing and was recently offered a mid 90s Corsair 24 Mk II. Is this boat fairly easy to sail, or would it be a handful for someone with limited sailing experience? 

Opinions?


----------



## dan catalyst (Jul 12, 2012)

they are tanks dispacing a whopping 6000 lbs and it has a 50/50 ballast ratio,so thats 3000 lbs of lead and scrap metal(yup) resined into the full length keel.it reminds me of a lighter dispacement allegra.i wouldnt hesitate to sail wayyyy out into the wild blue yonder with a boat of her leangth and displacement.you cant go wrong with it on paper,but lets see what some people who have actually owned one have to say.


----------



## trevorN (Jul 22, 2012)

Just to clarify I was talking about a Corsair 24 Mk II trimaran. http://www.multihull-maven.com/Boats/Corsair_24_Mk_II


----------



## dan catalyst (Jul 12, 2012)

ahh i see the mid 90's part now, yeah those are slightly lighter displacement and maybe a little faster,lol. completley differant animal i know nothing about!


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

trevorN

A Corsair 24 can be easily single-handed if you acquire some experience. Perhaps taking an experienced multi sailor along for a few sails to start with?
Just remember, things can happen VERY quickly on a fast tri.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

I had MkI for some time.

Very lightweight boat. In my experience, it is great for sailing in calm seas with decent wind. The problem I encountered was that whenever wind was good - seas were quite un-calm, and when seas were calm - there was not enough wind.

Also, depending on your sailing style, there does not seem to be such thing as "relaxed sailing" in a trimaran. You must always remain alert and ready to let out the mainsheet least this thing pitch-pole or some such. Can't just "set it and forget it".

Certain maintenance items (in particular folding system) are a bit outside the usual scope of maintenance of a basic keelboat. If you are careful owner that likes things to work properly - it's a hassle. If you subscribe to "if it ain't broke don't fix it" - no issues.

For me it was a fun sailboat for a while, but I didn't like it long term and would not buy another similar tri again.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

ok it seems you guys are mono hull sailors! Brak you are so wrong these boat do not heel no more then 15% ! they are fun fast if you dont mind the camping style of the inside it is a perfect go anywhere boat! I am a multihull sailor right now I own a CAT i do and will own a Corsair one day! this boat is very safe it will handle 30mph or more winds but everyone has a limit on them self when the wind picks up u reef its all easy! these boats will do circles around Monos! in a 7 knot breeze these boats will do 10knots or more depends on the skipper!


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

I almost bought one 15 years ago as my first post beachcat boat. Wish I had. You can handle it as your first boat, but you'll need to respect it and respect the weather until you learn what you are doing. NOt much more to say than that. Find a good mentor. Have fun.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

I wish I had the option of owning that boat...

There is one in a marina near me, they are surprisingly small up close, almost look like oversized beach cruisers. I imagine the cuddy cabin is _very_ tight, but then again you don't buy a 24' corsair for extended cruising, you buy it to go FAAAAAAAST!!!


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Since, as you admit, you don't own F-24 and I did own one and sailed it for quite a while, I think I've got a bit more factual data to support my opinion than you do, won't you say?
Also, who said anything about "heeling"? Are you arguing with yourself, or something?

P.S. It's a perfect "go anywhere boat", all right - as long as "anywhere" isn't upwind (because it has a tack to tack angle of 175 degrees on a good day  )



ImASonOfaSailor said:


> ok it seems you guys are mono hull sailors! Brak you are so wrong these boat do not heel no more then 15% ! they are fun fast if you dont mind the camping style of the inside it is a perfect go anywhere boat! I am a multihull sailor right now I own a CAT i do and will own a Corsair one day!


----------



## trevorN (Jul 22, 2012)

brak said:


> P.S. It's a perfect "go anywhere boat", all right - as long as "anywhere" isn't upwind (because it has a tack to tack angle of 175 degrees on a good day  )


Do you think that was that because of the off centered centerboard on the Mk I? I noticed that on the Mk II they moved they moved the centerboard back to the center of the hull which basicly renders the cabin useless but I suspect it would sail better. I haven't actually sailed this boat yet though.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

Brak are u seriously saying that your corsair tacked between 175 degrees? Seems a tad exaggerated no? I have sailed a corsair 27 and it went upwind just fine. 

Monohulls are optimized, typically, for pointing. If you are capped at hull speed, the only way to go fast is to improve pointing. However every racer knows that pinching upwind is slower than bearing off a few degrees and keeping speed up. Same goes for multis. You may lose 5 degrees of pointing, but your higher overall speed means you go faster even upwind than a mono. Polars and all...


----------



## luis r castro muñiz (Dec 24, 2012)

looking for trade my freedom 30 1989 for and corsair trimarans 24 thank FAFA from PR


----------

